# Mineral Spirits



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

If I understand correctly, mineral spirits will help to reveal the grain pattern if i wipe it on prior to finishing. Is this correct? Or would I be damaging my lumber?

Curtis


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can do that. 



















.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess the better question is - is that the best way?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You will not damage the wood.

I think most liquids will temporarily highlight the grain pattern. Water or denatured alcohol also work, but if you have just finished sanding, either will raise the grain - so you are not finished sanding.

Mineral spirits will not raise the grain and will also highlight the grain. If you are going to apply oil based stain or finish, it is compatible with the later products.

Mineral spirits will quickly evapourate. If you want the effect to be even shorter, use acetone. Just be careful with the rag(s) and allow to dry before throwing in the garbage.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Mineral spirits works fine but it takes a while for it to evaporate to the point where it is no longer visiable. 

I generally use naphtha or, if it's a small area, I use alcohol. Both will evaporate faster than mineral spirits so you can get back to work faster.


----------

